# cockatiels and green cheek conures



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't get a new bird now but maybe in a couple of years or so. So anyway there is a few different species that I like and I find the green cheek conures very cute. I know that several of you have then and just wanted to know how are they compare to a cockatiel in personality? Also do they get along with cockatiels at all?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't say if the Green Cheek Conure will get along with other birds, it depends really on the bird. There's some that will be find around other birds, there's others that can't be near other birds. If I were you I wouldn't risk it, but with close supervision you could see how it goes.

I have a Cinnamon Green Cheek Conure (Leila) and she's a BIG bully, so I can't have her out if any of my other birds are out, she gets her own separate out time, she has bitten one of my budgies feet already so I couldn't trust her with any of my other birds. 

I think they're a bit different compared to a Cockatiel, they're huge clowns, friendly, cuddly, and hardly loud - they are a small parrot with a huge personality in their little bodies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I second what Renae said.  I have two, and Zoe is very rough with the other birds while Savvy is a total sweetie who loves almost everyone. I can now have all the birds out together (right now i have Bailee, Cookie, Zoe and Savvy all on one arm) but i have to watch that Zoe isn't upsetting the others too much. She seems to like some (she follows Cookie everywhere) and hate others (Elsie in particular). I think part of the reason things work well here is that everyone can fly, so if Zoe is being a brat to one bird it can fly to a different play area. 

I will say that green cheeks are fantastic birds.If you could manage separate play times for the tiel and the gcc in the worst case scenario i would go for it. They're really something special.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i have to third it! my ella is inquisitive but rough with the tiels. I always have to step in if they are out at the same time so i give them seperate out time. I think it's a matter of watching behaviour....when ella is going to be naughty she puffs her feathers up and stands tall....i know its time to distract her and get her away from the other birds even if it means being bitten myself!!!  it really does depend on the bird tho...but as a general rule it takes time and effort to have them ok with each other and most ppl just have seperate out time...

as for personality they are soooo different to tiels....i have to admit they can be a handful initially....they are very nippy.....ive had ella for 2 months today and she is about 3 1/2 months old....she can be really sweet but really nippy....its like it with most gccs tho...they grow out of it but u have to really enforce good behaviour with them....thats the thing i feel i have to tell ppl....u have to be prepared to get bitten and be the baddie by not letting them get away with naughtiness!! apart from the nipping she is a complete joy!!!! she makes me laugh every day and loves her scritches and falling asleep while i give her kissies on the back of her head....she is getting better with the biting tho...u just have to perservere!!


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone That is really good advice. I have always wanted a gcc and almost got one a few times but since i already have many pets and two kids I do not want to jump into anything. It does sound like that are lots of fun. 
Just one more thing, is it possible to get one that is older and tame it, the way you can with a cockatiel, or is it better to get a baby? 
Thanks


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

One more thing, do any of you know of any good websites with gcc information?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mika said:


> Just one more thing, is it possible to get one that is older and tame it, the way you can with a cockatiel, or is it better to get a baby?
> Thanks


I would think you could, or you could even look for a rehome that is an adult and already tame. I feel more confident getting a baby, as i feel like they're more likely to be easy to befriend. But a lot of people prefer to get tame adults, as they've been through their hormonal phase of sexual maturity and their personality is usually what it'll stay for the rest of their lives. Babies tend to be sweet and snuggly when they're young, then have their cranky hormonal phase, and then settle into their adult attitude.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mika said:


> One more thing, do any of you know of any good websites with gcc information?


http://gcch.tripod.com/

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/conures/greencheek.php

http://www.helium.com/items/1667274-green-cheek-conures

http://greencheekconure.org/about_gcc.html


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i also have 2 GCC and they are bullies to other birds as well. Its a natural thing for them they think they are macaws lol. With big personalities come big egos for them but they are great birds no doubt about it
Mikey


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Solace, thanks for the links, I bookmarked them and will read as soon as I have some time. I'm glad that everyone agrees that gcc are great little birds, hopefully I will get one in the future, and hopefully my cockatiels will not be too upset about it.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Mika and good questions! We have 3 green cheek conures. They are able to have out time with our Cockatiel and Bourke's parakeet but... they always chase the cockatiel away. Not real friendly towards him. I don't leave the room if they are on they same play area.
That being said, I agree with everyone that conures are awesome.
Here's a great site, www.conurecrazy.com


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks cinnamon. 

Another thing that I was just wondering is if gcc are sensitive to cockatiel dust? I have read several times now that when people keep macaws and cockatoos the macaws can get sick from the dust. Are conures prone to problems like that? (I have two tiels and a goffin cockatoo).


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not something i've ever heard, i keep my conures and tiels side by side. They get on ok as long as they are in their respective cages as far as breathing problems i've never heard that before
Mike


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

We keep a tiel and ggc together in the same cage...but they both having been living together since 3 weeks old....best of buddies..... as for the dust....we have no issues


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i must truley have one odd little Green Cheek girly. Skittles is fine with the tiels. Hugs will actually walk over to get and bow his head for a scritch and she will gladly give it. Most birds just advoid her.

Right now i have a open cage thing on the go, Besides the nesty budgies. Both conure and Tiels are all out and live fine together.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My Cockatiels and GCC are in two completely separate rooms so I don't know about that one, never heard about it bothering them though so I'd say it'd be fine.


----------

